# CAN Bus Verdrahtung



## daudel (11 August 2009)

Hallo,
muss eine Neuanlage mit CAN Bus projektieren. Meine Busteilnehmer haben sowohl Sub-D als auch Klemmen als Anschlussmöglichkeit (5 Teilnehmer). 
Verkabelt wird der Bus normalerweise von Teilnehmer zu Teilnehmer.
Die Teilnehmer, die einen Sub-D Stecker besitzen, müssen mit 2 Kabeln angefahren werden, also Lötschwierigkeiten.
Frage: Darf man z.B. im Schaltschrank eine Zentrale Klemmleiste installieren und jeden Teilnehmer im Can Bus System einzeln anfahren (also Sternförmig)?

mfg


----------



## Günni1977 (11 August 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Controller_Area_Network


----------



## denbelg (11 August 2009)

*Schneider-Electric CAN TAP*

Schneider-Electric verkauft ein CAN-TAP mit 4 DB9 schnittstellen...

(ref TSX CAN TDM4) und auch standard Can Kabeln DB9-->DB9

MFG

Denbelg  

http://www.schneider-electric.com

Dokument 35010857  Can Open Hardware Setup Manual


----------



## Mobi (16 August 2009)

Wieso denn Lötschwierigkeiten?


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (17 August 2009)

Wer nicht löten kann oder will nimmt eben Busstecker mit CageClamp-Anschluß von z.B. Wago oder Schraubanschluß z.B. Phoenix Contact.


----------



## Mobi (17 August 2009)

Oder wenn du M12-Anschluss, nehm dann unsere (Phoenix Contact) M12-Stecker bzw. Leitungen.


----------



## Gnu0815 (18 August 2009)

Tach,

wir haben ständig diese Probleme. Es gibt leider Hersteller die tatsächlich nur 1 D-Sub stecker für den CAN Anschluss zur Verfügung stellen. Hier hat man tatsächlich nur die Möglichkeit mit 2 Adern auf 1nen Pin zu gehen um eine hin- und rücklaufende Leitung zu realisieren. Bei 2 D-Sub ist die Sache easy, ... einfach die ankommende Leitung auf den ersten D-Sub und die weiterführende auf den 2ten D-Sub. 

Bei Klemmen ist das so eine Sache. Einige Hersteller meinen eine 0,5² würde ja locker reichen. Dumm nur wenn man mit 0,75² ankommt und dann noch 2 von den Dingern in die Klemme stopfen muss damit man keine Stichleitung konstruiert.

.... manchmal echt zum verzweifeln ...

Gruß


----------

